# Increasing test dose? 1st cycle



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi guys

8ish weeks into my first injectable cycle, test 400 1ml week and my weight gain has dramatically slowed, I have gained 24lbs which I am very happy with and my pbs are now reps, I may just be being greedy but I'm only half way through cycle and feel like I've hit a wall and want to keep up the gains I've seen so far. I can't perfect my diet any more before that's mentioned.

The question im looking for answers to is can I up my dose to 1.5 mil and will that further excel my gains or just waste gear?

All critisism is appreciated as I'm not as experienced as you lot!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

up your cals if you've 'hit a wall' and save the increase in test for your next cycle.


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

H_JM_S said:


> up your cals if you've 'hit a wall' and save the increase in test for your next cycle.


 Yeah? I'm about 4600 a day so shall I start with 5000 and see if that will Help me? I can up it from there if needed I'm not too fussed about getting fat lol


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Jamezzz said:


> Yeah? I'm about 4600 a day so shall I start with 5000 and see if that will Help me? I can up it from there if needed I'm not too fussed about getting fat lol


 Yeah I'd up it by another 200 cals or so and see how if that helps.


----------



## Jamezzz (Jul 6, 2016)

H_JM_S said:


> Yeah I'd up it by another 200 cals or so and see how if that helps.


 Cheers boss


----------

